# What's New on Netflix Canada



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

In case anyone interested.

What's New on Netflix Canada


----------



## Mr.Tickles (Mar 25, 2009)

Are Netflix movies always so old and bad? I was thinking of getting it since it cost about as much as 1.5 rentals from Rogers, but not if its going to be all terrible junk. The only vaguely interesting movie I saw on that page was Zack and Mirri, and I've already seen that.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

If you want new Hollywood releases, look elsewhere. But if you want international, indie and documentary films/series, there's a lot to recommend it for the $8 per month.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Joker Eh said:


> In case anyone interested.
> 
> What's New on Netflix Canada


I'm going through the Farscape series again,
Hope they include the "Peace Keepers Wars" later on as well.

Watched both seasons of "Merlin" over the holidays,
Also watched all three seasons of "Robin Hood"

I'm looking forward to anything new in 2011.


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

CanadaRAM said:


> If you want new Hollywood releases, look elsewhere. But if you want international, indie and documentary films/series, there's a lot to recommend it for the $8 per month.


I think it's a great value for $8 and there's certainly enough good content there for the spend. Worth it for the 70's Battlestar Gallactica alone, and Top Gear.


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

Netflix seems to serve up a good number of those movies I passed by in the video store picking up the better rated box office hit. That said, I've found some great movies on Netflix I'd likely never spend the $4 to rent for lack of hype or recommendation. I think its a wonderful complement to my existing entertainment options and I recommend it to anyone. I do find the browsing options much better on the internet than the gaming consoles. They seem to offer more search criteria on the website.

Cheers
MacGuiver


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Despite the fact that much of the new releases are non-mainstream, I think Netflix is a great value as well! My 6yo son enjoyed the kids shows (Dr. Seuss, for example) enough to justify the monthly expense.


----------



## DynamicOverride (Aug 29, 2010)

Netflix is also worth it if you watch a lot of anime like we do in my house.
I don't mind there being a lot of older movies though. I'd rather watch the older stuff than some of the stuff that's coming out now. We normally get together on weekends and watch old cheesy movies, but that's just us being weird nerds.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Count me as a fan of Netflix and in particular their older offerings, for the most part far superior to the dismal movies of the day. Anyone who says there is nothing to watch or it is poor in selection hasn't spent the time to delve into the treasure box that Netflix really is for $8/month.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

SINC said:


> Anyone who says there is nothing to watch or it is poor in selection hasn't spent the time to delve into the treasure box that Netflix really is for $8/month.


Or isn't interested in ancient moves beyond the 10-year mark. (Or even the 5-year mark.) It's easy for you to say because the older movies are in line with your age.  (And what you grew up with, etc.) For me - Netflix is mostly junk and can't touch what iTMS delivers with its modern selection and new releases.

Agreed with Mr.Tickles.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

Netflix's offerings in Canada are currently pretty limited currently, but in the US they have a LOT more (albeit often older) big name movies and such. Hopefully in time things will catch up in Canada. That said for me it's an ok value for $8/mnth but the selection, for my taste, is quite lacking in many areas. What is really great about it though are the recommendations, which it seems to do a fairly decent job with if you spend some time tagging the things you like and rating the movies that you have seen. It's made a lot of good suggestions of movies that I would have likely never found or watched without them being suggested to me.

Once they get a bigger selection and hopefully some of the bigger name movies it will be amazing, but for right now I can only say that, at least for me, it's "ok".

One of the things that bugs me about it is that quite a lot of TV series are incomplete .. they have a couple of season's of something and nothing further (even older content). Quite frustrating when you get hooked into watching things on it and find out that the cliff hanger at the end of season 2 is just that ... and there's no season 3 to be found!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Lars said:


> Or isn't interested in ancient moves beyond the 10-year mark. (Or even the 5-year mark.) It's easy for you to say because the older movies are in line with your age.  (And what you grew up with, etc.) For me - Netflix is mostly junk and can't touch what iTMS delivers with its modern selection and new releases.
> 
> Agreed with Mr.Tickles.


I see no need to tie age to the process, but if you must, you would find there are many fine movies, classics even that were made before you were a gleam in your father's eye. Many of them far surpass today's standards. Taking the time to familiarize yourself with such things would greatly expand your knowledge of film and its history and you might just enjoy the experience. Passing them off as "ancient" is missing a part of our very culture and if you are, you are truly missing some of the best entertainment out there. Just because something is over five years old, doesn't make it "junk". The bottom line here is if you choose to ignore older movies, it is your loss in development as a well-rounded, educated person.


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

Lars said:


> Or isn't interested in ancient moves beyond the 10-year mark. (Or even the 5-year mark.) It's easy for you to say because the older movies are in line with your age.  (And what you grew up with, etc.) For me - Netflix is mostly junk and can't touch what iTMS delivers with its modern selection and new releases.


No question that the content on iTunes is going to be more recent, but there's a $5/movie premium for that content. I'm not arguing against it, I rent my fair share of movies there but at $8/month Netflix is a good augmentation to the entertainment library, in my opinion. Not all the content there is ancient.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

I'm a subscriber too, I get my money's worth. Disappointed that the SNL episodes lack the musical guests. The foreign films are worth exploring.
Overall, worth every penny.


----------

